# ICD-9 code for end life of stimulator battery



## diadan2920 (Mar 11, 2010)

What diagnosis code would you use for end-life of a stimulator battery?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll take a shot.  If you're speaking about a neurostimulator, what about:

V53.02-Neuropacemaker (brain) (peripheral nerve) (spinal cord)

This would inlcude *removal and/or replacement of device*.


----------



## diadan2920 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

